# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSD Dongle تحديثات :  ⭐️ GSD Pro ⭐️ Stable 2022.1.19 Two engine added and More ...

## mohamed73

*GSD Pro* 2022.1.19 [STABLE]    What is news?
Two engine for mediatek devices
Qualcomm added to gsd pro  Main fixed all reported bugs  Mediatek: 
All Features is automatically (no need da,auth,preloader or select chipset) *in this version for mediatek devices you can use two engine .*
GSD Engine (recommended): in GSD Engine is using gsd dongle algorithm  for all features in bootrom and preloader, GSD Engine Methods is  diffrent with Flashtool APIs so You may want to use a combination of  both. All GSD Features updated (fixed old bugs and optimized)GSD Engine and auto cpu configuration updatedAdded Generate RPMB Key from device (bootrom)Optimized Read And Write RPMB AlgorithmAdded two engine for repair mediatek device (GSD Engine, Flashtool Engine)fixed all reported bugs (Thanks from all users)  SAMSUNG: Flash Firmware protocol updatedFixed force close application After send url on device.Root functions updatedFixed Unpack new devices image for root features  Qualcomm:
Qualcomm Section added on GSD Pro, for this version we just added  network feature (The edl protocol was postponed due to the need for  further testing for the next update. Wait for the edl, auth module for  the next version.)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Please use last version of gsd shell for new update.
Older users can re-subscribe with a 49% discount.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_ Version 1.0.0.29   Release Date 2022/1/19   Size 16.2MB   Sha256  fcd1d9eadbda29ab0367c8de0706d4d57d65e2b9ad8be1b16be43674016cddb2   Supported OS Windows 7 , Windows 8 , Windows 10 , 32/64 bit   Requirements الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

